# Preventing overheating during training



## Badger1777 (Sep 15, 2014)

Any ideas anyone? I'm one of those people that's more adapted to the cold than the heat. During training I get so hot I actually overheat sometimes and then go dizzy and faint. I'm sure that will sort itself out as my fitness comes back, but in the meantime, I'd love to be able to find a way to stay cool.

So here's what happens. I get hot, I sweat profusely, I start to dehydrate, I get hotter, I literally drip sweat and then I go dizzy and faint. I stop for a drink, drink loads (I've started added rehydration salts to my drinks), pace up and down for a minute to try to cool down, then get on with it.

Is there some kind of skin gel/oil/magic potion that helps with cooling? I've shaved my head, including my beard, to allow more heat to escape from there. I don't wear anything under my suit except for my super-sporty-undies. Our club has a rule that we don't kill ourselves (too much paperwork apparently ) so we're allowed to stop whenever we need to, but I don't want to keep stopping. I'm fit enough now to keep going, if only I could stay cool and hydrated.


----------



## Blindside (Sep 15, 2014)

Are you sure it is actually overheating?  How often are you doing this?  Are you doing lots of high intensity activities?

I don't doubt that you are sweating alot, but if this is happening frequently I would look at hypoglycemia or simply over-exertion. 

But to address the sweat, try wearing a wicking underlayer, Underarmor heatgear or something similar, it will do a similar job on the rest of your body that your undies are doing.


----------



## Badger1777 (Sep 15, 2014)

Blindside said:


> Are you sure it is actually overheating?  How often are you doing this?  Are you doing lots of high intensity activities?
> 
> I don't doubt that you are sweating alot, but if this is happening frequently I would look at hypoglycemia or simply over-exertion.
> 
> But to address the sweat, try wearing a wicking underlayer, Underarmor heatgear or something similar, it will do a similar job on the rest of your body that your undies are doing.



Definitely overheating and sweating excessively, heart racing etc. Yes its quite physical exercise at our club, but no more so than in most other clubs I think. I don't know what hypoglycemia is, but sounds like simply the muscles running out of fuel (muscle fuel being glycogen)?

I have no doubt that my current lack of fitness plays a part in this, and as such the problem should steadily diminish as my fitness comes back, but short to intermediate term I think if I can stay cooler, I'll sweat less. If I sweat less, I'll stay hydrated longer, and if I stay hydrated longer, my blood pressure wont drop off as quickly and I wont overheat as much (greater blood volume = greater cooling ability because there's more blood available to carry the excess heat away).

EDIT: Nearly forgot. i found this. It looks like a bargain?

http://www.gooutdoors.co.uk/hi-gear-regulate-short-sleeve-tech-tee-p205118&Pg=3


----------



## K-man (Sep 15, 2014)

Badger1777 said:


> So here's what happens. I get hot, I sweat profusely, I start to dehydrate, I get hotter, I literally drip sweat and then I go dizzy and faint. I stop for a drink, drink loads (I've started added rehydration salts to my drinks), pace up and down for a minute to try to cool down, then get on with it.


Nothing you can do about getting hot and sweating. I doubt that you are actually heating up. I think you'll find that the natural process is that your peripheral blood vessels dilate and you start to sweat, the bodies natural way of maintaining temperature. If the vasodilation is pronounced then that along with the fluid loss could explain the faintness as blood flow to the brain diminishes. (If this is the case the faintness would be relieved if you lie down for a short time.) 

Another thing to check would be your pulse. If you go too hard, your heart rate can get to the stage it is not pumping efficiently and you feel faint and dizzy. The only time this happened to me I thought I was having a heart attack. I recovered after sitting down for a few minutes.

A couple of things to try. Firstly, don't wait until you are sweating and hot before you start taking fluid. By the time you're thirsty you are already dehydrated. Recognise there is likely to be a problem and start taking small drinks right from the beginning and often. Have some ice in your drink to make it a little colder but don't drink too much at once. You could try using a wet towel. Again the coldness of the towel will help the cooling process, especially if you use it on your head and face. 

Rehydration drinks are fine but normally not necessary unless you are cramping. I would stick to plain water or maybe cordial, and be aware that some rehydration products are overloaded with sodium.
Hope something here might help you.
:asian:


----------



## Blindside (Sep 15, 2014)

Badger1777 said:


> EDIT: Nearly forgot. i found this. It looks like a bargain?
> 
> Hi Gear Regulate Tech Tee (Short Sleeve) | GO Outdoors



Are you wearing a uniform over this?  If so, I would go for more of a fitted or compression layer, not a loose design.


----------



## drop bear (Sep 15, 2014)

Yeah compression top. Magnesium hydrator.

Endura Rehydration Energy Fuel | Endura Sports Nutrition


----------



## Badger1777 (Sep 16, 2014)

K-man said:


> I doubt that you are actually heating up.



I am. I'm known for it. I once clocked up a temperature of 39.9'C (that was the reading taking by the ambulance man who came to attend after my wife panicked when I started pointing at things that weren't there, that would have been there had we still been in the house we left more than 2 years prior). It runs in the family, on both maternal and paternal side. I think I'm genetically built for cooler conditions


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 16, 2014)

If you do find something that will stop you from sweating, *DO NOT USE IT*.

Sweating is how your body cools you off. Some people sweat tons. I'm one of them. What is likely happening is that your clothing is becoming saturated with sweat, and since it's not evaporating, you loose the cooling action of evaporation.
You need to add layers. Find breathable, wicking materials (pure cotton is good, but so are some synthetics). The layering and wicking will pull the sweat off your body and give it a better chance of evaporating. You're still going to sweat a ton. Your clothing will still be wringing wet when you're done. But you'll be cooler.
Rehydration drinks and pills are a gimmick. It is extremely unlikely that you're actually loosing enough non-water to cause problems. It's certainly a very very rare thing for us to use anything other than 0.9% saline to treat dehydration in the ER. And that is just about as neutral as you can possibly get, in terms of the human body. Like most vitamin supplements, these rehydration products are nothing more than a recipe for expensive urine.
Drink water. Lots of it. Not when you're thirsty, but long before you ever get thirsty.

The only other option is to crank up the air conditioning, but this may upset others in the room. Or you could put ice packs in your "super-sporty-undies". But I don't think you'll enjoy the workout much.


----------



## jezr74 (Sep 16, 2014)

A lot of good advice here. My personal experience is when I started I went through similar, but it has eased of a little. If you feel woozy, just take a break. If it's just sweat, carry a small towel in your sleeve or slipped over your belt and hang from the back, if your in a lot of contact with other students they will appreciate it and you will feel better. Shaving the head won't do too much, contrary to popular belief, you don't loose a hell of a lot of heat through your head, it's such a small surface compared to the rest of your body.

It can also be your diet, I try to only eat simpler foods on and drink a few glasses of water during the day on training nights and I go better than days I eat takeaway, or less hydrated during the day. 

I personally find drinking water during a session (1.5 Hrs) of no use to me so I don't, but others do. If I'm hydrated during the day, I don't feel a need and just have a glass when I get home.


Are you a heavy set person? Smoke?


----------



## Hong Kong Pooey (Sep 16, 2014)

Good question this, I sweat loads as soon as we start doing anything remotely physical in class. If it's a medium-heavy session then it's literally dripping off me and my T-shirt is soaking by the end.

I wouldn't say I'm a sweaty person generally, and do handle heat better than most local people I know. But as soon as training starts it's like an internal tap has been switched on!

I'm not overweight but not particularly fit either. It's interesting that somebody mentioned smoking, how would that affect sweating? I love smoking!

Sorry, I know this doesn't help you, and your's seems like a genetic condition whereas mine's probably just a general fitness issue, but just thought I'd share.


----------



## jezr74 (Sep 16, 2014)

Hong Kong Pooey said:


> Good question this, I sweat loads as soon as we start doing anything remotely physical in class. If it's a medium-heavy session then it's literally dripping off me and my T-shirt is soaking by the end.
> 
> I wouldn't say I'm a sweaty person generally, and do handle heat better than most local people I know. But as soon as training starts it's like an internal tap has been switched on!
> 
> ...



Smoking has been in general terms linked to sweating. Nicotine stimulates your sweat glands so has an impact.


----------



## Badger1777 (Sep 17, 2014)

jezr74 said:


> Are you a heavy set person? Smoke?



14st (196lb). Ex-smoker.



Hong Kong Pooey said:


> It's interesting that somebody mentioned smoking, how would that affect sweating? I love smoking!



Smoking fills you with poison. Sweating has multiple functions. The obvious one is to cool you, but it is also a mechanism for expelling toxins, so smokers generally sweat more even when not exerting themselves, as the body does its best to detox you.



> Sorry, I know this doesn't help you, and your's seems like a genetic condition whereas mine's probably just a general fitness issue, but just thought I'd share.



Mine is probably influenced by genetics, but I have no doubt that fitness comes into it too. The latter probably more than the former I suspect.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 17, 2014)

Badger1777 said:


> Sweating has multiple functions. The obvious one is to cool you, but it is also a mechanism for expelling toxins, so smokers generally sweat more even when not exerting themselves, as the body does its best to detox you.



Um... no.

Sweat is 99% water. The remaining 1% is mostly sodium (0.9%) with the remaining 0.01% being urea, carbohydrates and proteins. No toxins. 

People often make the claim that you can sweat out toxins. There are also those who say that Elvis is alive and well and helping aliens abduct bored housewives in Ohio. 

They're wrong too.


----------



## Badger1777 (Sep 17, 2014)

Dirty Dog said:


> Um... no.
> 
> Sweat is 99% water. The remaining 1% is mostly sodium (0.9%) with the remaining 0.01% being urea, carbohydrates and proteins. No toxins.
> 
> ...



So compounds with molecules small enough to fit in between the genes in your DNA, those causing mutations that can lead to cancer, are too large to fit through the pores in your skin?

When someone eats too much garlic and they develop a cold sweat shortly after, and their sweat actually smells of garlic, that is pure coincidence?

The myth you refer to, that you can actively sweat poisons out, is of course a myth in the sense that you can't simply go out on a Friday night, fill yourself with whatever you want, and then live guilt free by going to a sauna the next morning, but the simple fact is you do sweat more if you are full of certain things that you shouldn't be full of, and some of those toxins will be carried out in your sweat.

Have you ever owned a dog? Have you ever noticed how they seem to be able to read a lot of information just from someone's scent? Well, if sweat is always as pure as you suggest, then I guess those dogs are just reacting randomly and all the research and training that's gone into exploiting a dog's super sense of smell, for everything from hunting to crime detection to medical situations, its all just a massive waste of time.

And as for the tone of your response, if you have some knowledge that demonstrates that I'm wrong, well say so constructively. Dismissing my post as being stupid and comparable to believe Elvis is still alive, well that would just be plain insulting if I was the kind that gets insulting by such disappointingly petty remarks.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 17, 2014)

Badger1777 said:


> So compounds with molecules small enough to fit in between the genes in your DNA, those causing mutations that can lead to cancer, are too large to fit through the pores in your skin?
> 
> When someone eats too much garlic and they develop a cold sweat shortly after, and their sweat actually smells of garlic, that is pure coincidence?
> 
> ...



*sigh*....
Can you sweat toxins out of your body? - Medical Myths - University of Arkansas Medical Sciences
8 Health Lies and Fitness Myths from Exercise Trainers
HowStuffWorks "Does sweating cleanse your system?"
Working Out Eliminates Toxins - How Much Water Should I Drink a Day: 10 Health and Fitness Myths You Still Believe | Shape Magazine
Can You Sweat Out Toxins?
Sweating Out Toxins | The Derm Blog

Need I go on?


----------



## Blindside (Sep 17, 2014)

Dirty Dog said:


> *sigh*....
> Can you sweat toxins out of your body? - Medical Myths - University of Arkansas Medical Sciences
> 8 Health Lies and Fitness Myths from Exercise Trainers
> HowStuffWorks "Does sweating cleanse your system?"
> ...



What are you, a doctor or something???


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 17, 2014)

Blindside said:


> What are you, a doctor or something???



An ER/Flight nurse with 30+ years of experience and a masters in human physiology.


----------



## Badger1777 (Sep 17, 2014)

Dirty Dog said:


> An ER/Flight nurse with 30+ years of experience and a masters in human physiology.



And does this make you qualified to be patronising and insulting?

Even if you are right and I am wrong, a possibility I am always willing to accept, your 30+ years of experience must surely have taught you that people will be more willing to take you seriously if you show them some respect, rather than making petty digs clearly intended to imply that someone else is just plain stupid rather than potentially misinformed.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 17, 2014)

Badger1777 said:


> And as for the tone of your response, if you have some knowledge that demonstrates that I'm wrong, well say so constructively. Dismissing my post as being stupid and comparable to believe Elvis is still alive, well that would just be plain insulting if I was the kind that gets insulting by such disappointingly petty remarks.





Badger1777 said:


> And does this make you qualified to be patronising and insulting?
> 
> Even if you are right and I am wrong, a possibility I am always willing to accept, your 30+ years of experience must surely have taught you that people will be more willing to take you seriously if you show them some respect, rather than making petty digs clearly intended to imply that someone else is just plain stupid rather than potentially misinformed.



For someone who claims not to be insulted by what they read, you sure seem pissed off a comment that I think most would recognize as humor. I never said your post was stupid. You did. I said it was *wrong*, and explained why. If you choose to be insulted by that, then I guess there's not much anybody can do about it. 
Have a nice day.


----------



## Hong Kong Pooey (Sep 17, 2014)

Dirty Dog said:


> Um... no.
> 
> Sweat is 99% water. The remaining 1% is mostly sodium (0.9%) with the remaining 0.01% being urea, carbohydrates and proteins. No toxins.
> 
> ...



So smoking has no bearing on how much I sweat? Or at least from a toxin perspective?

I guess the overall effect it it has on my cardio-vascular functions could be a factor though?


----------



## Badger1777 (Sep 17, 2014)

Dirty Dog said:


> For someone who claims not to be insulted by what they read, you sure seem pissed off a comment that I think most would recognize as humor. I never said your post was stupid. You did. I said it was *wrong*, and explained why. If you choose to be insulted by that, then I guess there's not much anybody can do about it.
> Have a nice day.



Ok, so it was meant as humour. You must admit though, that unless you personally know someone, humour is not very funny when there is a clear association between what the person you are mocking said, and people who believe that Elvis is still alive.

I'm not going to argue. I appreciate the advice and info you offer, even if your idea of humour is clearly to mock others.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 17, 2014)

Hong Kong Pooey said:


> So smoking has no bearing on how much I sweat? Or at least from a toxin perspective?
> 
> I guess the overall effect it it has on my cardio-vascular functions could be a factor though?



Smoking does not directly cause sweating, no. The damage it does to your heart and lungs, however, will certainly mean you're going to work harder than a non-smoker. That assumes other factors are equal. A morbidly obese non-smoker is probably going to work harder than a reasonably fit smoker.


----------



## Badger1777 (Sep 17, 2014)

Dirty Dog said:


> Smoking does not directly cause sweating, no. The damage it does to your heart and lungs, however, will certainly mean you're going to work harder than a non-smoker. That assumes other factors are equal. A morbidly obese non-smoker is probably going to work harder than a reasonably fit smoker.



I can understand that. Thanks for the explanation.

But here's a thing. As an ex-smoker (some would say the worst kind of smoker), I've had the odd relapse here and there, where I've maybe got stressed and then smoked half a dozen or so cigarettes over the course of a one day, and then stopped again immediately. Its unlikely (I think) that one day of smoking a bit is going to have an instant and significant impact on one's fitness level, yet when I've had such lapses, I've always sweated profusely the next day, and the sweat is usually embarrassingly smelly sweat, rather than the regular unpleasant but generally fairly odourless sweat from exertion. This is just an observation I've noticed consistently.

Still, the easiest solution is to never smoke. Smoking is stupid. When I was in hospital a few months ago (for reasons nothing to do with smoking), most of the people on the same ward were in there for ailments directly attributed to smoking. Some of them were waiting to see whether entire limps could be saved after they'd lost blood circulation to them. One poor chap, only a few years older than me, had already had one leg took off, and was back in again after falling and splitting the stitches open.


----------



## Hong Kong Pooey (Sep 17, 2014)

Dirty Dog said:


> Smoking does not directly cause sweating, no. The damage it does to your heart and lungs, however, will certainly mean you're going to work harder than a non-smoker. That assumes other factors are equal. A morbidly obese non-smoker is probably going to work harder than a reasonably fit smoker.



Thought so, I'll carry on smoking then


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 17, 2014)

Badger1777 said:


> I can understand that. Thanks for the explanation.
> 
> But here's a thing. As an ex-smoker (some would say the worst kind of smoker), I've had the odd relapse here and there, where I've maybe got stressed and then smoked half a dozen or so cigarettes over the course of a one day, and then stopped again immediately. Its unlikely (I think) that one day of smoking a bit is going to have an instant and significant impact on one's fitness level, yet when I've had such lapses, I've always sweated profusely the next day, and the sweat is usually embarrassingly smelly sweat, rather than the regular unpleasant but generally fairly odourless sweat from exertion. This is just an observation I've noticed consistently.
> 
> Still, the easiest solution is to never smoke. Smoking is stupid. When I was in hospital a few months ago (for reasons nothing to do with smoking), most of the people on the same ward were in there for ailments directly attributed to smoking. Some of them were waiting to see whether entire limps could be saved after they'd lost blood circulation to them. One poor chap, only a few years older than me, had already had one leg took off, and was back in again after falling and splitting the stitches open.



While it may well take years to develop permanent issues (like cancer or COPD) from smoking, there are other changes that are immediate. The cilia (little hair things that move gunk up and out of your lungs) are paralyzed pretty much immediately. That means the gunk stays in your lungs. That means you'll have to work just that little bit harder. It also means you're providing a breeding ground for bacteria, which is one reason why smokers get pneumonia so often. Inflammation also occurs quickly, meaning the tubes in the lungs are smaller, which means it's more difficult to move air (and the gunk you're trying to cough out, since your cilia are on vacation) through them. As the diameter of a tube shrinks, the pressure required to move the same volume goes up exponentially.

Even Fat Elvis didn't smoke...


----------



## Hong Kong Pooey (Sep 17, 2014)

Dirty Dog said:


> Even Fat Elvis didn't smoke...



He may as well have though. What's the worst that could happen?

Can't imagine it would have killed him even sooner.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 17, 2014)

Hong Kong Pooey said:


> Thought so, I'll carry on smoking then



We need a facepalm emoticon...


----------



## K-man (Sep 17, 2014)

Can I point out that you made a claim that is just plain wrong.



Badger1777 said:


> Smoking fills you with poison. Sweating has multiple functions. The obvious one is to cool you, but it is also a mechanism for expelling toxins, so smokers generally sweat more even when not exerting themselves, as the body does its best to detox you.



*DD* pointed out in his usual way that you were wrong, which you are. If you had been arround MT for a while you might realise that *DD*'s responses are generally rather blunt. After all he is a Grumpy Old Man.  But what he says is always from experience and a sound knowledge base. There are several of us here with a medical type background and we cringe when we here crap about detoxing and the like. We have a liver, lungs and kidneys to remove toxins. All the fancy potions and saunas in the world won't change that.


So we come to your response ...



Badger1777 said:


> So compounds with molecules small enough to fit in between the genes in your DNA, those causing mutations that can lead to cancer, are too large to fit through the pores in your skin?
> 
> Hmm! And you have some scientific evidence to back this up?
> 
> ...




I would have said it in other words but what *DD* said it is pretty much on the money. 


So let's see if I can rephrase it. 


Your theory on detoxification is based on popular mythology and is not scientifically accurate. There are other who believe implausible stories such as those who claim Elvis is still in the building. That has about as much credibility. 

Now I will give my theory on detox. Take a series of deep breaths. As you breathe out image that all the pent up emotion is leaving the body, then we can get back to discussing _overheating at training_ in a constructive manner.
:asian:


PS. There have been many civil responses since the ones I responded too, so don't take offence at this one. Carry on gentlemen.


----------



## donald1 (Sep 17, 2014)

Badger1777 said:


> Any ideas anyone? I'm one of those people that's more adapted to the cold than the heat. During training I get so hot I actually overheat sometimes and then go dizzy and faint. I'm sure that will sort itself out as my fitness comes back, but in the meantime, I'd love to be able to find a way to stay cool.
> 
> So here's what happens. I get hot, I sweat profusely, I start to dehydrate, I get hotter, I literally drip sweat and then I go dizzy and faint. I stop for a drink, drink loads (I've started added rehydration salts to my drinks), pace up and down for a minute to try to cool down, then get on with it.
> 
> Is there some kind of skin gel/oil/magic potion that helps with cooling? I've shaved my head, including my beard, to allow more heat to escape from there. I don't wear anything under my suit except for my super-sporty-undies. Our club has a rule that we don't kill ourselves (too much paperwork apparently ) so we're allowed to stop whenever we need to, but I don't want to keep stopping. I'm fit enough now to keep going, if only I could stay cool and hydrated.



Do you drink water throughout your day?  For me i have a container could be a car size that's what i fill with water and try to drink at least 1 container full of water a throughout the whole day and the next day repeat((not all at once,  throughout the whole day from morning to night time.  And minimize the things that might make it worse)

Luckily for me I can't smoke,  my breathing gets problems even without smoking...


----------



## Hong Kong Pooey (Sep 18, 2014)

Dirty Dog said:


> We need a facepalm emoticon...



Just for you, courtesy of Tez:


----------



## Marnetmar (Sep 19, 2014)

Wear a bandana that's been soaked in water, it really helps to cool you down.


----------



## Badger1777 (Sep 19, 2014)

I bought a cheap t-shirt made of fabric that is meant to wick sweat away, inspired by the success of my super-sporty-undies purchase. I still got hot but not excessively so. I think that's the way to go.


----------



## jezr74 (Sep 25, 2014)

Badger1777 said:


> Any ideas anyone? I'm one of those people that's more adapted to the cold than the heat. During training I get so hot I actually overheat sometimes and then go dizzy and faint. I'm sure that will sort itself out as my fitness comes back, but in the meantime, I'd love to be able to find a way to stay cool.
> 
> So here's what happens. I get hot, I sweat profusely, I start to dehydrate, I get hotter, I literally drip sweat and then I go dizzy and faint. I stop for a drink, drink loads (I've started added rehydration salts to my drinks), pace up and down for a minute to try to cool down, then get on with it.
> 
> Is there some kind of skin gel/oil/magic potion that helps with cooling? I've shaved my head, including my beard, to allow more heat to escape from there. I don't wear anything under my suit except for my super-sporty-undies. Our club has a rule that we don't kill ourselves (too much paperwork apparently ) so we're allowed to stop whenever we need to, but I don't want to keep stopping. I'm fit enough now to keep going, if only I could stay cool and hydrated.



I'll have to put my money where my mouth is. It's started to get warm where I live as we approach summer. My Monday night training session was very warm to what I'd been experiencing the last 6 months, and half way through warm ups was wondering how thin a dobok I could go before it would fall apart in practice.

So if you pick up further tips, I'd love to hear them.


----------



## K-man (Sep 25, 2014)

I've been doing a little research and it seems that in extreme situations if your body temperature rises above 40deg C you will fatigue at that point. Fatigue occurs in the body temperature range of 38-40 deg regardless of intensity of exercise. If you start with a cool body it will take longer to fatigue but if the temperature goes up performance goes down.

Influence of body temperature on the development of fatigue during prolonged exercise in the heat | Journal of Applied Physiology
:asian:


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 25, 2014)

jezr74 said:


> I'll have to put my money where my mouth is. It's started to get warm where I live as we approach summer. My Monday night training session was very warm to what I'd been experiencing the last 6 months, and half way through warm ups was wondering how thin a dobok I could go before it would fall apart in practice.
> 
> So if you pick up further tips, I'd love to hear them.



A thinner uniform will saturate sooner, reducing it's ability to wick away perspiration. Which means it'll actually be subjectively *hotter* than a thick uniform, in much the same way that a 90F day with 90% humidity feels hotter than a 90F day with 10% humidity.


----------



## Badger1777 (Sep 26, 2014)

Well, I tried a cold shower before going, washed in peppermint shower gel which has a significant cooling effect on the skin (to the point where you feel freezing), and then set off with my wicking underlayers under my suit. I was already feeling hot before I even got half way to the club. Once there, I burned out within a few minutes of the session starting, and it wasn't even especially hard.

The conclusion I came to, and this is just a theory, but I suspect that because I'd cooled my skin, less blood would have been coming close to the surface. My cold shower and peppermint shower gel will not have cooled me to any depth. If it had my body's built in temperature regulation mechanisms would have just turned up the heat to compensate. So quite likely all I did was put effectively an extra layer of thermal insulation on (in the form of cold skin closing blood vessels at the surface to retain the heat).

I've been doing some research too. I read some articles by athletes that compete in endurance races of various kinds in places like the Canary Islands. Off the coast in the Canaries, I've seen the thermometer register 42'C and that was heading into winter. These endurance folks said that in training for an event, they actually train deliberately in conditions that are uncomfortably warm. At first they dehydrate early, but as the event gets closer, and their training/preparation advances, their bodies adapt and retain more fluid, develop a greater blood volume which helps with cooling (more blood to heat means more time for heat to escape - I tried to find some science to back this up but what I found either seemed a bit heresay or it was too technical for me to understand).

It probably makes sense. If you think about people going on holiday to somewhere much hotter than they're used to, at first they feel sluggish, but towards the end of their break they're fine. Then they come home to temperatures that are 'normal' to them, and they feel like its freezing. For me personally, I grew up in bitterly cold houses, and even now, in a much more modern house, I very rarely put the heating on, and if the heating does go on, its usually because the wife has insisted. I like to be outdoors a lot too, in all weather. So I've become good, over a lot of years, at staying warm. So put me in a warm training hall with a full suit on along with 30 or 40 other hot bodies, and its easy to see how I overheat. I don't want to crank the heat up at home, because that's bad for my finances and bad for the environment, so I guess I'll just have to keep looking for little ways that might cumulatively add up to solve the problem.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Sep 26, 2014)

Badger1777 said:


> Any ideas anyone?


Can you consider that as a personal challenge?

Old saying said, "If you can train under the summer sun, and in the winter snow when you were young, the heat and cold will never be able to bother you for the rest of your life, your body will become immortal".

Of course this has to do with your age and your body condition. You have to be young and with good health to take these kind of challenge. I have passed the heat training test when I was young. All my life, heat never bother me that much. Since there is no snow in Taiwan, I didn't have chance to train under winter snow. The cold still bother me.


----------



## drop bear (Sep 27, 2014)

Badger1777 said:


> Well, I tried a cold shower before going, washed in peppermint shower gel which has a significant cooling effect on the skin (to the point where you feel freezing), and then set off with my wicking underlayers under my suit. I was already feeling hot before I even got half way to the club. Once there, I burned out within a few minutes of the session starting, and it wasn't even especially hard.
> 
> The conclusion I came to, and this is just a theory, but I suspect that because I'd cooled my skin, less blood would have been coming close to the surface. My cold shower and peppermint shower gel will not have cooled me to any depth. If it had my body's built in temperature regulation mechanisms would have just turned up the heat to compensate. So quite likely all I did was put effectively an extra layer of thermal insulation on (in the form of cold skin closing blood vessels at the surface to retain the heat).
> 
> ...



Run to training in a sweat suit. Then training will be light and breezy by comparison.


----------

